# How Blue is the U2 Blue? A comparison photos of the new U2 blue to the other Bremont Blue Dials



## robattopper (Apr 1, 2009)

"How blue is it?" is the question that I've received the most about the new U2. Below are stand alone shots of this new watch coming out later this month(ish) and some photos comparing the U2 blue with some other Bremont favorites: a Black dial U2, blue Alt1P, blue Alt1WT and blue Supermarine.

*Bremont*

*Stand Alone Pictures of the New U2 Blue *




































* 
Movement Photos and a Comparison to to the Black dial U2. *

Like the Solo movement, every bridge on the movement has "pearlage" decoration.













































While the watch retains the shock resistant properties of the MB2 and other U2 models, the Anti-Magnetic case back (above) is substituted out in the blue model for the more aesthetic display back.

*

The Blue U2 vs the black U2 *









Barrell Comparison









*U2 Blue Vs. the other Bremont Blues
*


























Compared side by Side with the Alt1WT









*Compared side by Side with the Alt1P*









Compared side by Side with the Supermarine Blue

*Stand Alone Pictures of the other Bremont Blues*









Alt1P 








Alt1WT 








Supermarine


At the edge of Silicon Valley, Topper Fine Jewelers is a brick and mortar Authorized Dealer in Burlingame, California that is a long time WATCHUSEEK Sponsor. We are an authorized dealer of a unique brand mix including: OMEGA, Glashütte Original, Longines, Zenith, Ball, Bremont, Oris, Anonimo, Ernst Benz,Ebel, Rado, Hamilton, Michele and more. We also feature an extensive collection of bridal and fashion jewelry. Please feel free to call me at 888-730-2221 to discuss any watch that we sell or if you have questions on a particular listing.

Our website, www.topperjewelers.com will give you a good sense of our store.
 Click here  to see pictures of our store
 Click here  to see pictures of our main new section for new watches
 Click here  to see pictures of our pre-owned watch listings
 Click here  for watch winder specials


----------



## drg (Feb 7, 2010)

Rob great photos ..thank you ...

I am loving and currently wearing the. ALT1-WT. White that I purchased from you right now!


----------



## Samster777 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Great post, Rob! I have been in love...*

...with the U2 since they announced it, and I am torn between the U2 and the Supermarine blue, very, very helpful


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Great post, Rob! I have been in love...*

Very cool. The blue seems very cool and not too overpowering like some blue dials can be. Is the strap blue or black?


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Great post, Rob! I have been in love...*

Great job on the Blue Review Rob!


----------

